# Slide AM 9.0 2012



## afuerst89 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ich stehe kurz davor mir das Slide AM 9.0 zu kaufen! Jetzt habe ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen, vorallem da es mein erstes Fully ist!

1. Wie breit dürfen die Hinterreifen sein, hab da einiges gelesen, unter anderem soll der Hinterbau sehr schmal sein und das limitierend wirken, auch die 19mm Maulweite der Felge ist manchmal ausschlaggebend, kann da bitte wer für mich Licht ins Dunkel bringen!

2. Wie lange halten normalerweise die Lager am Hinterbau? Hab schon was gelesen von <2000km, was mir gar nicht gefällt! Sind das Einzelfälle oder muss ich mit einem frühen Lagerwechsel rechnen?

3. Wie schaut es mit der Wartung aus? Habe hier gelesen, man sollte die Fox Gabel (und Dämpfer?) jedes Jahr zum Service bringen, ist das eine übertriebene Vorsichtsmaßnahme von Fox oder macht das schon Sinn?

Mfg
Andreas


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (31. Januar 2012)

1. Die max. Reifenbreite wird hier auch durch den crossmax st Laufradsatz beschränkt. Mit seinen 19mm Maulweite wird empfohlen nicht breiter als 2.3" zu gehen.

2. Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, da von vielen Faktoren abhängig (Fahrstil, Gewicht, Witterung, Pflege,...)

3. Es ist vor allem Geldmacherei: Um die Garantieansprüche beizubehalten musst du die Produkte zum kostenpflichtigen Service schicken.

Gruß
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (31. Januar 2012)

Das Slide kannst du bis 2,4" Reifenbreite fahren, auch hinten !
Und jährliche Gabelwartung is völlige Geldschneiderei !


----------



## afuerst89 (1. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zur Rahmengröße!

Mein altes Rad war eher klein für mich (43cm), jetzt habe ich meine Schrittlänge ausgemessen (89cm) und laut dem Kalkulator von der Radonseite bekomme ich einen 20 Zoll Rahmen (Körpergröße ist 183cm, da werden 18-19 Zoll Rahmen empfohlen)!
Zu welchem würdet ihr an meiner Stelle greifen?

Mfg


----------



## psycho82 (1. Februar 2012)

Um die Vorteile eines 2,4er Reifens nutzen zu koennen sollte die Maulweite der Felge mindestens 21mm betragen. Die Maulweite hat lediglich der Easton Haven am 10er AM (bezugnehmend auf die Slides)
Die DT-Swiss haben zur idealen Nutzung eines 2,4er ebenfalls zu wenig Maulweite! - es funktioniert, aber nicht optimal!
Mit einem 2,4 Fat Albert oder Rubber Queen kann Matsch bei Schlechtwetterfahrten schleifen - ist also die Frage, wie breit der 2,4er ausfaellt den du fahren willst. Ein Mountain King II in 2,4 (faellt schmal aus) sollte auch bei Schlammfahrten ohne Probleme passen - die Aussagen gelten nicht, wenn Radon 2012 den Hinterbau veraendert hat.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## afuerst89 (6. Februar 2012)

So Rad ist bestellt, 20 Zoll groß und grün! Ab welchem Zeitpunkt wird das Rad reserviert, ab dem Bestelldatum oder ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo das Geld ankommt (Vorkasse)?

Mfg


----------

